# Delta Plow Anchors



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I am just now figuring out why there is a hole drilled in the shaft by the flukes of the anchor.










I would like to rig the end hole (by C) breakaway and use Stainless steel cable from the end hole (C)to the "Neck hole" ? (Red Circle). I've looked for any "accessories"like I am describing for this anchor, but cannot find anything.

Can anyone point me to someone locally that can fabricate SS cable like the red lineI have drawnin the picture?I was thinking about rigging the neck hole breakaway too, but at a higher tensile strength.

I apologize if I have mangled the nautical nomenclature.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know about the stainless steel cable but I rig my anchor the same way except I just use the anchor chain and attach it with a shackle at your red circle then use 80lb monodoubled to tie the chain to point c. Works very well, I used to loose an anchor every few trips and now since I have rigged it up break away style I've only lost one in the last 3 or 4 years.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just shackle the end of the chain with a nut and bolt into the far end of the anchor and use line or large tie ties where the chain comes across the backside of the anchor where you would normally shackle the chain into...


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Scott Just hook your chain to the bottom end with a shackle and tie a 500 # or tie tie to the top end. If it get's stuck in a rock the tie will brake and your anchor will be lifted out backwards. But do not use this same anchor for wrecks. Or Ron will sell it back to you LOL. Gene


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't see the need for stainless cable. Why not use thea piece of your anchor line.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Why not just use your anchor chain. See here: http://www.florida-offshore.com/content-44.html <~ Would that also work for a Delta Plow..?

We've attached the chainlikeabove using coat hangers and also viaBIG BIGindustrial strength zipties - both work fine.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I know I can use the chain but I was looking at keeping the weight down. If I anchor in 20-40ft I don't always use the ball. Also less weight being applied to my thingamajig, roller guide?

I also believe I have the minimum amount of chain rode (6ft of 3/8 or 1/2 Can't remember) should have gotten more. :bangheadIf I use another 1ft-1 1/2ft to reach to the neck I believe I would lose that much more of setting and holding capability. Again this is my UNEDUCATED theory and I appreciate the input. Please keep it coming. I plan on having 2 anchors anyway, 1 on the boat and 1 waiting for Ron to get.

Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Scott, I used the 3/16 cable on my dansforth. I think I got it at West Marine. I made a loop through the shank and then use two swedges to close the loop. If you do this, make sure the swedge covers the end of the cable to keep it from sticking you. Then make the top loop long enough so when looped through your chain it's past the end of the anchor shaft. Use two more swedges to close the loop. I use zip ties to connect mine, 4 usually does the trick. 

Skip


----------

